# Charter Fishing Trip Opening: Saturday 6/9/12



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a guy cancel on me for an upcoming chart boat trip I organized, so I have a slot available.

*What:* Full day charter boat fishing trip aboard "The Katherine" www.katherinecharterfishing.com With Captain Sam (transamsam98)

*When:* Saturday, June 9th. 2pm until nightfall. 

*Where: * 629 Deale Road, Deale MD

*Fishing:* First portion of the trip is fishing for stripers. This will be trolling. Still too early in the season for effective live lining. Second portion of the trip will be bottom fishing in search of croaker.

*Cost:* $125 (lncludes bait, tackle, & tip)


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Guys, the link above is out of service. Here is the working link.
http://katherinecharterfishing.zenfolio.com/

BTW, Sam and I are in the process of setting up a comercial account with P&S.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Metroman - Sounds like a great opportunity!! Count me in if this slot is still available. How many are going, and what time are you guys leaving the dock?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Dennis,

I had a buddy of mine confrim last night. However, I haven't got any response from a different guy that was slated to go. If I don't hear back from him, I'll let you know. The boat leaves the dock at 2pm.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking foreword to it Metroman lets go out and put the smack down on these rockfish and croakers . So far none of the chesapeake beach or deale boats have gone looking for croaker accept me to my knowledge so if we find them first its game on. I know they are here by now but where they are hiding we will have to try a few spots or commit to my favorite one.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Hey MetroMan - Okay, will stand by for update. 2pm departure? You mean all can sleep late in the morning? I'm hoping that your other guy doesn't call you.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

foodfan said:


> Hey MetroMan - Okay, will stand by for update. 2pm departure? You mean all can sleep late in the morning? I'm hoping that your other guy doesn't call you.


Welp...I just called him. He is in Miami lol. The spot is yours.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

and I probably have one more slot, since my friend in Miami was bringing someone with him. 

Any other takers?


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Confirmed, count me in!*

Metroman, sounds like good news for me. :fishing::fishing:

I'll meet you and others at the dock before 2:00pm. If anyone wants to share a ride, I live just off I-270 and Exit 4 (Montrose Road). Contact me using PM. Thanks for pulling this trip together! -- Foodfan


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I might be interested, see the PM I sent on MKF.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

shadyfisher85 said:


> I might be interested, see the PM I sent on MKF.


Are you interested in a ride with me, or in the charter trip? What is MKF?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Im interested in going on the charter trip. I live in Elkridge, so I dont think a ride with you would work foodfan. MKF is Maryland Kayak Fishing, another fishing board. I sent a PM to Metro on there.


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey if there's still a spot please let me know.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Metroman I will call you in the morning I have something to discuss with you about the trip if I do not call you by noon please give me a shout as I have at trip tomorrow but want to ask you a question


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

You guys are gonna have a blast. Sam took out 3 of his buddies for a short trip last week that had never been. The look on their faces says it all.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

transamsam98 said:


> Metroman I will call you in the morning I have something to discuss with you about the trip if I do not call you by noon please give me a shout as I have at trip tomorrow but want to ask you a question


10-4


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

saintjae said:


> Hey if there's still a spot please let me know.


As of now the trip is fully booked with 6. SHadyfisher85 got the last available space. If anything changes, I'll let you know.


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

no biggies take pics!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hpoe you guys have a great day and catch 'em up big time.







.








Looking forward to reading the report and pics.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Where's the report and photos guys ? Sam and George got home really late and I have not talked to them yet. If I were a betting man I would say Sam got you guys rock and found the croakers too. Danny, those brownies your wife made are awsome !


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

we came home 2 rockfish short of our limit and we had a few croaker. I dont want to spoil it so we shall let the photos speak for themselves after Metroman gets back from crabbing


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Here is a taste before they SLAYED the Croakers. Very proud of you son, you never cease to impress me.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Over 100 fish to the boat last night and great guys (and gal) to fish with! Probably one of the best (if not the best) charter trip that I've been on. Thanks again Sam and George, can't wait until the next time!
Ryan


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Sam and George really worked to put us on fish! Rockfish were hard to find at first, but pics show some quality fish. Sam found the croakers despite some doubts, and stayed out longer so that we could really get into them. Most were good size, with one at 15" and only a few throwbacks. 

As Ryan said, great bunch of folks to fish with - lots of laughs as well as lots of fish! Sam and George, can't wait to do it again. But, fresh fish dinner first! 

Dennis


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

nice job.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

man what a fun trip. 11 stripers...boated over 100 croaker, kept 81 for baptism in hot oil. We left the dock at 2pm, got back...well...LATE. Good show as always. This was the best charter trip I've been on to date. The fishing was slow at first. Bugs were TEARING us up out there. FInally, Capt Sam let me switch up the music. He had us rocking to his country tunes. I plugged up my iPhone in the stereo system and tuned into my Michael Jackson station on Pandora. Well, it turns out THAT did the trick. 

I am uploading a couple of videos from the trip. I will post pics soon as well. I wanted to post earlier, but I didnt get to bed till 2:30am. Then I woke up at 5:30am to go kayak crabbing  So yeah...this weekend was awesome. Stay tuned for media from the trip!!

Cant thank Capts Sam & Andy, and 1st mate George enough for the good time. The whole party TRULY enjoyed themselves!

In my initial post in this thread, I put their website incorrectly...

http://katherinecharterfishing.zenfolio.com/


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Headed out...









Anndddd "8" hours later...









Capt. Sam with his knife-wielding skills...

















My 18 croaker...










SEPARATE from the charter trip...this was the result of my crabbing efforts this morning. Came home with 32 nice severn river crabs...









The one up front measures 7.25" My personal best from the kayak


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Nice outing.. on both days.. lookin forward to the vid.. ill be ready to schedule a family trip sooner than later


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

impressive...wish it was me...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

http://youtu.be/RcUN-rqpSVk

http://youtu.be/NVu_lfejd10

http://youtu.be/uoWV-9Qov3Q


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Awesome vids MM. That young lady with the double sure earned it. Wish I was there.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

MetroMan said:


> http://youtu.be/RcUN-rqpSVk
> 
> http://youtu.be/NVu_lfejd10
> 
> http://youtu.be/uoWV-9Qov3Q


Langston, please email me the photos and vids so I can post them up on our website. Thanks ! [email protected]


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

No problem. Those vids are just the raw footage, compressed by youtube. Give me a couple of days so I can throw something together with the clips for you.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes sir, thats what im taklking about metro! Capt put you guys on!!!!!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

wow, what a great trip. I got to fish vicariously through you guys. Good job to the lady bringing in the double, no wonder she was tiring out!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Where's the video of me catching the croaker with the tiny pink rod? That might have actually been on Jay's Iphone...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Andy, I thought it was weird enough to see Sam all grown up, but seeing George grown up is even crazier. dang, I must be really old.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

HuskyMD said:


> Andy, I thought it was weird enough to see Sam all grown up, but seeing George grown up is even crazier. dang, I must be really old.


Yup, the Lord has blessed me WAY more than I could have ever asked for. I am so proud of both of those young men.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Sweet job Sam!.. Kettering's finest!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

This was a fantastic post! ThatswhatI'mTalkingAbouttttt!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

twcrawford said:


> This was a fantastic post! ThatswhatI'mTalkingAbouttttt!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be setting up another trip, probably July 28th...sometime around then.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

turboandy said:


> Langston, please email me the photos and vids so I can post them up on our website. Thanks ! [email protected]


Hopefully I'll be able to work on the vids this week. I didn't forget.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

if i wasnt going on a nite charter 3 days later down at crisfield i would go with you !!!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------

